# Hello



## Moonp1e (Jan 23, 2021)

My husband and I have been married for about 8 years now. We’ve been having a lot of issues with communicating lately and I am having trouble dealing with his insecurities. I try talking about this stuff with him but it doesn’t seem to do any good. I feel like I’m suffocating. I need a place to talk about this stuff with other people.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM!


----------

